# Undervolting i7-9750H: Results look bad



## Cirsun19 (Feb 21, 2022)

I've been quietly lurking around forums about undervolting 9750H's since last night and I can't seem to find a sweet spot for mine. I've tried using the settings that I've read but temps are still unstable and the Cinebench score is even worse. I've seen some get around 2800+. Temps while idle jump around from low 60's to mid 70's. Fps is also iffy when playing some games and temps hover around 85-91 degrees, any tips on how to improve fps while maintaining good temps too?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 21, 2022)

Your ThrottleStop settings look OK. When your computer is idle at the desktop with only ThrottleStop open, what does the ThrottleStop main screen report for C0%?





For a 6 core CPU, somewhere around 0.5% is reasonable. If you are way beyond that then you have to open up the Task Manager, go to the Details tab and find out what is running in the background on your computer. You will never get maximum performance if some of your cores are always wasting time processing unnecessary background tasks.

When running Cinebench, open up the ThrottleStop Limit Reasons window. Does it show any boxes in red under the CORE column while the CPU is loaded? If it shows PL1 or PL2 throttling, check ThrottleStop to see what power consumption is being reported when it is throttling.

What laptop model do you have? Some Acer and Dell laptops will lock themselves to a maximum of 45W or less and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Cirsun19 (Feb 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your ThrottleStop settings look OK. When your computer is idle at the desktop with only ThrottleStop open, what does the ThrottleStop main screen report for C0%?
> 
> View attachment 237430
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for replying! Here's what I have for the C0%





Apparently, there seems to be a LOT of processes running in the background, like, a LOT. I'm not sure why but I don't really know what some of them do. How do I clear them or lessen them at least?

I did a rerun with Cinebench R20 and here's what I saw:







I have an HP Omen 15 with an i7-9750H and a 1660 Ti. Also, is it normal for the fans to be running like crazy on idle or even just on desktop with nothing open? I'm kinda concerned since I can clearly hear them over my headphones.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 21, 2022)

Your Omen is hard locked to 45W long term. That means it will never be able to compete with laptops that have the same 9750H CPU but with unlocked power limits. You cannot use ThrottleStop to fix this 45W power limit throttling problem. 

For your other problem, open the Task Manager, click on the Details tab, click on the CPU heading and organize the running tasks by CPU usage. There must be one or two things near the top of that list that you really do not need to have running all of the time. If you see something sucking up a lot of CPU cycles, use Google to find out what it is. Post a screenshot of the Task Manager if you need help. 

When a CPU is spending 20% of its idle time in the C0 state, it will run hot and the fans will have to run at a high speed. This is your main problem.


----------



## Cirsun19 (Feb 22, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your Omen is hard locked to 45W long term. That means it will never be able to compete with laptops that have the same 9750H CPU but with unlocked power limits. You cannot use ThrottleStop to fix this 45W power limit throttling problem.
> 
> For your other problem, open the Task Manager, click on the Details tab, click on the CPU heading and organize the running tasks by CPU usage. There must be one or two things near the top of that list that you really do not need to have running all of the time. If you see something sucking up a lot of CPU cycles, use Google to find out what it is. Post a screenshot of the Task Manager if you need help.
> 
> When a CPU is spending 20% of its idle time in the C0 state, it will run hot and the fans will have to run at a high speed. This is your main problem.





This is what's usually on the top but thanks to a friend, we've been able to cut down on CPU usage by quite a bit awhile ago. 

Numbers are looking better than what I had before calling my friend for help. It's not really around the 0.5% that you mentioned but it's looking a lot better. On idle, C0% was 20+ before but now it hovers around 5-10 which is better than before. Limit tab on Throttlestop does show a lot more yellow boxes, why is that? I did change PL1 and PL2 values from 70 and 90 to 50 and 70 respectively since my friend suggested I lower the values. Should I revert them?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 22, 2022)

Cirsun19 said:


> a lot more yellow boxes, why is that?


Your laptop, like most similar gaming laptops, is under designed. You cannot run a 9750H at its full rated speed indefinitely. It will either power limit throttle or it will get too hot and it will thermal throttle. It might do a little bit of both. There is nothing you can really do about this. Your ThrottleStop settings are OK.


----------



## Cirsun19 (Feb 24, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your laptop, like most similar gaming laptops, is under designed. You cannot run a 9750H at its full rated speed indefinitely. It will either power limit throttle or it will get too hot and it will thermal throttle. It might do a little bit of both. There is nothing you can really do about this. Your ThrottleStop settings are OK.


Well, if that's the case then I don't really have anything left to do. Thanks for the help though, it means a lot!


----------

